# Low Odor strain



## pickle (Sep 7, 2009)

I' mlooking for a suggestion on a strain that is low odor and short. I've been researching it and so far have only come up with *Cinderella 99 over *at Hemp depot. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

Look here ...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28141


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 11, 2009)

pickle said:
			
		

> I' mlooking for a suggestion on a strain that is low odor and short. I've been researching it and so far have only come up with *Cinderella 99 over *at Hemp depot. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


 
I have to super stealth too, and this is what i grow based on overall odour, or lack thereof:

nirvana's blue mystic, Northern light, citral, bubbilicious, purple power plant.  
white seeds  bubblegummer, doublegum.
dna genetic sharksbreath.
serious seeds chronic.
any hindu kush.
greenhouse seed comp arjan's haze.
any c-99, or NL X c-99 cross.
anyone's blueberry.
blue dream by i can't remember, but it's till out there.
kali mist (love this stuff).
any NL x blueberry cross.
any NL#5 x haze cross, but dronkers made the best because they have the best mom and dad NL#5.
eva seeds nexus, papa's candy, moster.
dutchman's royal orange, weed out the skunks and you are left with non-skunk phenos.
THC seeds s.a.g.e.
reserva pravada's kandy kush.
mandela's white satin, satori, mandela's #1.
sjamaan's white widow and lemon widow.


and you keep anything you grow short by lst'ing, topping, supercropping, early flowering, or 12/12 from seeding.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2009)

C-99 is a very good choice from the reports I've heard.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

wouldnt a good carbon filter cover the smell? anything purple or blueberry I think will stink. Mine do. Sme with my bubblegum. I have heard that there is stuff you can use that really takes away the smell. I dont bother.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

lol I have used the glade plug ins...cinnamon covers a lot of smells.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wouldnt a good carbon filter cover the smell? anything purple or blueberry I think will stink. Mine do. Sme with my bubblegum. I have heard that there is stuff you can use that really takes away the smell. I dont bother.


 
I have some stinky ones that i pull out of some of the listed ones, some more and some less. Some of the strains grow out the skunky types i guess because there is skunk in the background, but there are many of these that have no skunk smell to them.  I love the skunk, but it's hard to cover... and i really have to.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

is this an inside or outside grow please?


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

I second Skunks suggestion for using Nirvana's Blue Mystic. I grew it a while back (see my journal linked in my signature below) and I was surprised how well it didn't not stink even during the last week of flowering. Good stuff but not anything that will blow you away. Stable, tasty, short flowering period, nice high, fat nugs, and not very stinky. On the other hand, the AK48 I currently have going is really stinky but looks like it's going to be some nice stuff!

Good luck!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 17, 2009)

Try some Sensi NL or NL5.
Fantastic strains. Some of the best out there.

Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------

